# ATV Salt spreaders



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking to add a salt spreader to one of my quad's, looking to see what is being used and how well your spreader works , pictures would be a plus. Thanks


----------



## nw landscaping (Jan 18, 2014)

I just started using my quad this year for a couple commercial accounts I picked up. I have well over a mile of sidewalk that has to be cleared about 4' wide. I have used 2 different spreaders so far and not impressed with either using magic salt. The cheap unit totally useless, never fed the spinner. THe other unit is made by Meyer and was pretty pricey. It still did not feed the spinner on a consistent basis. I ended up putting a small vibrating unit on it to help keep feeding it. Works better but no where near what I was hoping for. It leaves piles of salt on the walks and doesn't spread the 3-4 ft width with and even spread. My older push spreader (made for salt app) actually works better and for far less money. My current spreader I have about 1k invested into all of the components. I did a lot of research first before buying the meyer spreader and for the money thought it was a good deal. My recommendation is to look into the smaller tailgate spreaders for trucks that fit into a receiver mount and have an auger. LOT more money but if you are spreading a courser material should work better. If you are using a pelletized product you could get a much cheaper unit and might work for you, BUT do plenty of research first. Good luck and if you find something that works let me know.


----------



## jturkey69 (Dec 21, 2011)

We run the snowex 325 and have had to make adjustments and mods, and still not impressed..we have pulled the auger, used a hitch pin instead, and cut the bottom off a spray bottle with holes in it with manual gate to slow down the sidewalk bag salt. On long runs the guys use the snowex...on short runs they will use the hand walk behind spreaders. I had read the Meyer uses a brush style covering on the auger to stop salt from falling through, but no idea if it really works..


----------

